# Padron 1964 Anniversary Family Reserve No. 45 (45th Anniversary) Cigar Review - The Best Get Better



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Padron 1964 Anniversary Family Reserve No. 45 (45th Anniversary) Cigar Review - The Best Get Better*

I met Jorge and the Padron boys in New Hampshire about a month ago. I had previously tasted the 45th and was determined to get a signed box. This c...

Read the full review here: Padron 1964 Anniversary Family Reserve No. 45 (45th Anniversary) Cigar Review - The Best Get Better


----------

